# astonish glass cleaner anti fog



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I picked a bottle of this up in B&M out of morbid curiosity for a quid. main reason is that my car has a problem of fogging windows on a cold morning, especially when the climate control kicks in and the temp difference fogs the inside. well it works wonders! if anyone has the same proble its well worth a quid. a big bottle too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep, Astonish is not to be dismissed 750ml the degreaser is tops too as is the upholstery cleaner (dilutable version) as is the leather cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've got the glass cleaner and the engine degreaser, the degreaser is great and the glass cleaner is fine for everything but the windscreen, I find it smears quite badly on the windscreen.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Whats B&m?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nikon1149 said:


> I've got the glass cleaner and the engine degreaser, the degreaser is great and the glass cleaner is fine for everything but the windscreen, I find it smears quite badly on the windscreen.


Application technique, plain paper to apply, fresh microfibre to buff off, oh and let the product dry 1st :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

losi_8_boy said:


> Whats B&m?


sorry. B&M bargains. might not be everywhere. theres a few around oop north.


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Been using Astonish glass cleaner for years and I've yet to find anything better (or easier) ... my mum bought me my first bottle from QVC


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw a few Atonish products yesterday for 99p. Annoyed I didn't pick any up now! I will go back and get some :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll have to keep my eye out for this, never heard of B&M. We have a Land Rover that's hellish for misting up in winter. Anything to help!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Yesterday I bought Astonish Anti-Fog Glass Cleaner & Astonish Black Shine Restorer for £1 each, not used them yet but at a quid each :thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

They also sell them in wilkinsons.... The restorer isnt great on wheels but good for dash's


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you spray the glass cleaner on the inside and out side?


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

losi_8_boy said:


> Do you spray the glass cleaner on the inside and out side?


I spray the anti fog cleaner on the outside first and then wipe it over the glass with a blue micrfibre PAD (that I got from B and M for 99p or something) and then I wipe it dry with an orange microfibre PAD ( that I also got from B and M for 99p) .

This has been one of the best glass cleaners I have also used.

I did a little experiment. I cleaned one half of my mg zr front windscreen. This car is usually prone to fogging but when I came out to see it at night only the untreated half was fogged. It was the a very clear 50 50.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

stuart2588 said:


> It was the a very clear 50 50.


You mean 20/20 ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

losi_8_boy said:


> Do you spray the glass cleaner on the inside and out side?


Both inside and out, it's cheap enough to use after every wash :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can you buy this in any shops in Scotland? We don't have B&M and Wilkinsons here as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Can you buy this in any shops in Scotland? We don't have B&M and Wilkinsons here as far as I'm aware.


You will find it in £shop type stores or you can get it mail order for £2.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

jet petrol stations tend to have them some times


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

My local chemist sells it for 99p so I always buy a few and store them. You can buy it online but it works out more expensive.

If you've only tried the non-fogging window cleaner, then try the plain one:

http://www.astonishcleaners.com/product/window-cleaner-750ml/457/

It's even easier to use and it never fogs up anyway. I use it on inside and outside glass surfaces, including windscreen amd wiper blades


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh, and this is brilliant for getting dust off the interior ... it's no effort at all and it really gets into the gaps, down the sides of knobs, etc without any effort at all.

http://www.astonishcleaners.com/product/dust-buster/459/


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Application technique, plain paper to apply, fresh microfibre to buff off, oh and let the product dry 1st :thumb:


That is pretty much my technique, I use W5 glass wipes to apply, and fresh microfiber to buff but I do buff off when still wet....

And when I said it smears on the windscreen I actually meant the WIPERS smear it across the windscreen.. the finish is smear free before the wipers touch it.

I will try letting it dry before buffing... would completely plain paper also help as the W5 glass disposable glass cleaning wipes are treated with something as well...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nikon1149 said:


> That is pretty much my technique, I use W5 glass wipes to apply, and fresh microfiber to buff but I do buff off when still wet....
> 
> And when I said it smears on the windscreen I actually meant the WIPERS smear it across the windscreen.. the finish is smear free before the wipers touch it.
> 
> I will try letting it dry before buffing... would completely plain paper also help as the W5 glass disposable glass cleaning wipes are treated with something as well...


Yes, just use one type of product :thumb:


----------

